

Show HN: Simple text summarizer (I made this) - peter_l_downs
http://bookshrink.com/

======
mahmud
Are you not using mead?

~~~
peter_l_downs
I've miswritten. I submitted this fairly late at night - it's not a text
summarizer, it just finds the most valuable sentences of an input text. I have
known about MEAD, and have used it for summarization, I just wanted to write
one on my own! :D

~~~
mahmud
Well, you're doing a good job.

What did you write it in? Python?

~~~
peter_l_downs
I wrote it in python, and the website is put together using the web.py
framework. If you'd like to see the code, I could try throwing it up
somewhere, but it's pretty messy right now.

